
Art of Anti Detection 3 – Shellcode Alchemy - wtfse
https://pentest.blog/art-of-anti-detection-3-shellcode-alchemy/
======
sgs1370
Part 1 is also good, it gives a great explanation of anti-virus techniques.

[https://pentest.blog/art-of-anti-detection-1-introduction-
to...](https://pentest.blog/art-of-anti-detection-1-introduction-to-av-
detection-techniques/)

While I'm commenting, I'll also say that I found this article from "Inside
Security" newsletter, which I find to have consistently interesting stuff I
don't find elsewhere (I'll admit I am not on every security newsletter).

